# Software Build v10.2 2020.8 8dd9ab622f8a (2020-03-03)



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

Only two vehicles so far according to Teslascope.

https://teslascope.com/teslapedia


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

2020.8 update coming soon. Shows 3rd party chargers in Europe & Bay Area US. Bluetooth improvements, track mode improvements, driving visualizations in Europe. Voice commands fixed too! 

Several other languages for owners manual: Romanian, Hungarian, Slovenian, and Hebrew.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

Beta? I didn't even know if it was v10.


----------



## corsair (Apr 15, 2019)

Exciting changes!


----------



## Skione65 (Apr 4, 2016)

TrevP said:


> 2020.8 update coming soon. Shows 3rd party chargers in Europe & Bay Area US. Bluetooth improvements, track mode improvements, driving visualizations in Europe. Voice commands fixed too!
> 
> Several other languages for owners manual: Romanian, Hungarian, Slovenian, and Hebrew.


How soon?

Ski


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Bluetooth improvement is the car will connect after you get in and have been in car for like 30 seconds. Won't be pre connected. This should help with in progress phone calls or music not switching to the car prematurely.

https://twitter.com/GabeRitter1


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Official thread started for the 2020.8 line.

Software v10.2 2020.8.* (latest build 2020.8)

Reminder: keep discussion in this thread. Moderators will add information to the official thread as it becomes available.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

TrevP said:


> Bluetooth improvement is the car will connect after you get in and have been in car for like 30 seconds. Won't be pre connected. This should help with in progress phone calls or music not switching to the car prematurely.
> 
> https://twitter.com/GabeRitter1


Looks like that isn't quite right

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1235429512923373568


----------



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

@iChris93 - thanks. I hope what you posted is right (in drivers seat, all doors closed before BT connection). That approach makes more sense then waiting 30 seconds.


----------



## justaute (Dec 15, 2018)

I hope Tesla does not "ignore" those of us who are on 2.5 and have paid the $2k for AP. At this point, given FSD/NOA current performance, I just have no interest in it. There is still Ping-pong-ing within a lane when driving on AP.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

justaute said:


> I hope Tesla does not "ignore" those of us who are on 2.5 and have paid the $2k for AP. At this point, given FSD/NOA current performance, I just have no interest in it. There is still Ping-pong-ing within a lane when driving on AP.


I agree. It did not ping-pong like it does on previous versions so we know it is not a limit to the HW.


----------



## corsair (Apr 15, 2019)

Green was grateful to have provided the full release notes on request.
His Original Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1235644294125350913
Release Notes:

You can also now view them on Teslascope. https://teslascope.com/teslapedia/software/2020.8
Cheers.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

corsair said:


> Green was grateful to have provided the full release notes on request.


Awesome!
I've transcribed them into the first post of the official 2020.8 thread.
I've also inlined it below:


garsh said:


> *Release Notes:*
> 
> *Introducing new Navigation (Beta)* (S & X only, from build 2019.40.25? maybe China only?)​Introducing a new navigation system for your vehicle that provides improved routes, more accurate arrival times, and a more responsive instrument cluster view to better display upcoming maneuvers.​This release also includes new maps on the touchscreen. You can now view the maps in satellite view and see nearby points of interest.​We welcome feedback about the new Navigation. Send email to [email protected], or press the voice commands button on the right side of the steering wheel and say "Note," followed by your comments.​​*Driving Visualization Improvements* (hw3, countries="at be bg hr cz dk ee fi fr de gi gr hu is ie it lv li lt lu mc nl no pl pt ro ru sk si es se ch tr gb ca mx")​The driving visualization can now display additional objects which include stop lights, stop signs and select road markings. The stop sign and stop light visualizations are not a substitute for an attentive driver and will not stop the car. To see these additional objects in your driving visualization, tap Controls > Autopilot > Self Driving Visualization Preview.​​*Track Mode Improvements* (Model 3 only, countries="au cn hk jp kr mo nz tw at be bg hr cz dk ee fi fr de gi gr hu is ie it lv li lt lu mc nl no pl pt ro ru sk si es se ch tr gb jo ae us ca mx")​Track Mode has been improved to make it easier to monitor the status of your car, create custom track mode settings profiles and record your track day data.​
> Monitor the status of your car motors, battery, brakes and tires, allowing you to adjust your driving in real time. G-meter, a real-time accelerometer, can now be viewed in the Cards area of the touchscreen. The map now displays a Lap Timer. Follow the onscreen instructions to place a start/finish pin on the map. At the completion of each lap, the Lap Timer displays the duration of the lap. It also displays the times associated with the previous and best laps in the driving session.
> ...


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

justaute said:


> I hope Tesla does not "ignore" those of us who are on 2.5 and have paid the $2k for AP. At this point, given FSD/NOA current performance, I just have no interest in it. There is still Ping-pong-ing within a lane when driving on AP.


AP and NOA work great for 90% plus of the 2.5 owners and for those who had issues, ping ponging is fixed with the upgrade to HW3. HW3 also fixes staying in the passing lane. My vehicle never had an issue with it 2.5 or the current 3.0 and I drive between SF and Vegas (about 600 each way) several times a year. I also drove across Utah last September all while using AP and NOA the entire time. If your car is not driving well in AP, get it to the shop. That's not normal. I'm not trying to bash you or invalidate your experience in any way. I'm just saying that your experience points to a problem with a small percentage of cars and these problems will likely need to be addressed by a service visit. Don't let anyone in service tell you "it's a known bug and we're working on it" or "there's nothing wrong"! Demand your way up the food chain until it's resolved. You deserve the same amazing experience as all the rest of us. As I've mentioned in other threads, a good friend of mine who had the Ping Pong issue before HW3 updates had started was able to get the service center to initiate a camera and sonar calibration which solved the issue for him.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

corsair said:


> Green was grateful to have provided the full release notes on request.
> His Original Tweet:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1235644294125350913
> ...


Ack! tags around

tags? 🤔

I love that the note specially calls out that you don't need to hold the button down. 🙂

I'm a bit sad that the North America market is still limited to 3rd party charging stations that support the Tesla Connector. What about the CHAdeMO adapter? Also, CCS adapter too, please?


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

ibgeek said:


> HW3 also fixes staying in the passing lane.


I'm pretty sure this is an issue on 100% of HW2.5 vehicles that Tesla needs to fix with software.


----------



## ltphoto (Jan 30, 2018)

I hope this release helps with ping ponging. After my HW3 upgrade the ping ponging stopped, but now after over a week it has started again. No software update since the upgrade. Nothing changed except the ping ponging started again.


----------



## Mesprit87 (Oct 29, 2017)

Can you add a poll @garsh ?
Thanks


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Mesprit87 said:


> Can you add a poll @garsh ?
> Thanks


The poll exists in the official software thread:
https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/software-v10-2-2020-8-latest-build-2020-8-1.15770/


----------



## Jasinflorida (Jul 10, 2019)

I have a 2019 Model 3 LR RWD and installed 2020.8.1 last night. This morning when I got into the car, it had 6-miles less range than last evening before I installed the update. This is quite unusual in that past updates showed little range reduction. I was wondering if anyone else has had a similar experience.


----------



## Mesprit87 (Oct 29, 2017)

Since the upload, Slacker progression line while playing remains stuck at the beginning of any song.
But it plays so I don't really care. Hard reset didn't fix it.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Mesprit87 said:


> Since the upload! Slacker progression line while playing remains stuck at the beginning of any song.
> But it plays so I don't really care. Hard reset didn't fix it.


I've noticed this as well. The song's "time remaining" does continue to update.


----------

